# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  عاجل........... وصول الحضرى

## محمد star

*وصل الى البلاد حارس مرمى المريخ عصام الحضرى وسيسافر مع البعثه الى جده
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكور اخونا محمد على الاخبار الحلوة
وبالتوفيق لسيد البلد
*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

مشكور اخونا محمد على الاخبار الحلوة
وبالتوفيق لسيد البلد



امين يارب تسلم اخى ود البقعه
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مشكور الحبيب ابو حميد علي المتابعة 

*

----------


## najma

*كورة جدة دي متلفزة ولا كيف ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مشكووور الاخ محمد 
وماشاء الله عليك نشاط وحيويه في المنبر واصل يازعيم 
*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

مشكووور الاخ محمد 
وماشاء الله عليك نشاط وحيويه في المنبر واصل يازعيم 



تسلم ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*شكرا يا مراسلنا النشط (ابكر احمد حسين ) الشهير بى (ابكرونا) 
*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

شكرا يا مراسلنا النشط (ابكر احمد حسين ) الشهير بى (ابكرونا) 



شكرا يامعجب ههههههههه يا............
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*مشكور ايها الجارح خبر حلو لان الحضري لة قيمة فنية للفريق وراحة نفسية للدفاع والجماهير الحمراء
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*خبر حلو شكراً يا محمد
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مالك ي الحضري .. م بدري eisawi
هوي ي البدري م جبت سيرتك انا قصدي جا بدري فهمت eisawi
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكتملت القوة المريخية ونامل في ان تزلل كل الصعوبات لقيام المباراة التي سيستفيد منها المريخ كثيرا فنيا وماديا ونفسيا
*

----------


## tahoory

*كما عاد  هرب نتمني ان  يتم  حسم  موضوع  الحضري لأن  اللاعب لايرغب في المريخ
                        	*

----------

